# deal or no deal



## andyt912 (Apr 26, 2006)

looking to buy a 1996 Coleman Taos.  its real clean and has nothing special. Just a sink and stove.  is $2,000 to much


----------



## C Nash (Apr 26, 2006)

deal or no deal

Sounds about right but hard to say. Has it been stored inside? 10 years old so the canvas could be rotten. Are they asking 2000 if so offer less. I would check all rv sell sites on the net to see what others are selling for.  Might even ck ebay.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 26, 2006)

deal or no deal

You can go to: http://www.nadaguides.com/ and look it up yourself.  The Taos is the smallest pop-up Coleman made.  I doubt 2K is too far off, but I have not looked it up.  At the web site, add an AC if it has one.  Don't add anything else as an option.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 26, 2006)

deal or no deal

I just went there.  $1,675.00 with AC and $1,410.00 without, but with something 10 years old, condition effects the price sometimes more than book value.  If it is in REAL good condition, I might be asking that also, but willing to take an offer.  

You should look to see if there is an option I am overlooking.  ONE thing, do not add an option that is standard equipment.  A lot of people do just that.


----------



## hertig (Apr 27, 2006)

deal or no deal

NADA seems to be a good place to find out 'buying price'.  The online version lists 'average retail' and 'low retail'.  If you are buying from a dealer, shoot for low retail or below.  If you are buying from a private party it is helpful to know the 'wholesale price' which is what a dealer will allegedly pay.  From a private party, you should expect to pay between wholesale and less than low retail.


----------

